# The growth of my foal! Sky's the Limit



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok so I'm a little late starting this, but decided to make a thread of my filly's growth and development! Sky was born July 16th, out of my quarter horse mare (who I've owned since she was 2 years old.. she's 12 now) and by the thoroughbred stallion Sea Accounts. She turned 2 months old yesterday and I am beyond pleased with her  She is the sweetest little filly.. loves being groomed, itched, pretty much anything that involves people lovin on her! She's already leading like a champ and so well behaved! (I mean she has her sassy moments but she's a baby!) I am most definitely keeping her.. and my hope is for to be my future event horse (or whatever suits her really) I'll be updating this thread as she grows for anyone who is interested! Warning in advanced... lots of pictures to come! But I mean this is the horse picture section so why not! :wink:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

A few more :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She is an absolute doll!
Love the last photo of you two, such a treasure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's adorable!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks! She's such a sweet girl.. This was my 1st breeding experience and it has been so amazing! Seeing her birth, watching her grow and develop. It has been an unforgettable summer! The last 2 pics are from a few nights ago. It was the night I headed back to my senior year of college so decided to do a little photo shoot with my girls. So now I'm back at school and miss them terribly! It's weird not seeing them everyday :-(


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She is adorable!  Your story sounds a lot like mine....bred my heart horse and plan on keeping her little bratty baby. lol 

My baby actually looks A LOT like yours haha

Here's Phoebe:


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She's such a cutie!  Your story sounds a lot like mine....I bred my heart horse and plan on keeping her little bratty baby. somedays.........somedays I feel like shipping her away! LOL 

Phoebe actually looks A LOT like your baby!!!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know why it posted twice!! sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow our filly's do look A LOT alike! And I read your most recent thread and it sounds like they are also similar personality wise! Sky is very sweet most of the time and loves people but she has gone through a few kicking phases as well. Where she will kick at anything or anyone! For no apparent reason too! So know how you feel.. it is so very frustrating. But I think it is just a phase they go through.. them just testing their dominance and such. Some days she's an angel and others a little witch! But still love her to pieces!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Update from my mom.. this morning the farrier came for our other horses, so Sky had her first trim! Mom says she was very well behaved and stood like a champ! Proud horse mama moment  guess handling and picking up her feet regularly paid off!! Wish I could have been there but glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such a sweet girl! But we all know I'm a big fan of Sky


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Ahhhh, Congratulations! Today is a big day for Sky 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks gals! I'm so proud! Getting that picture and good news from my mom made my morning!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh good then it's just not a "phase" Phoebe is going thru. lol I'm glad to know someone else is in the same boat! haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah totally understand! Somedays I feel like shipping her away too! Lol but it's hard to stay annoyed at her for long! She's so darn cute! And usually a sweetheart most of the time.. Just has her moments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Both beautiful babies.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ADBeautysBeast (Sep 1, 2013)

I want one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Taking a stroll








I can almost reach!








Love her mohawk and fuzzy ears!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Little twit


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pictures from a bit ago, that really show her sweet side. Miss my girls!


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!..


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She is ADORABLE .


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks!  she sure knows it too! lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haven't updated this thread in awhile so thought I'd post some current pictures of Sky. She is a little over 8 months old and doing great! Looking gangly, awkward and fuzzy, but she's starting to shed out at least yay!


----------

